# Overclock cooling



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello there, not sure if this is the right place to put this (if it is not please feel free to move it to the appropriate forum-and apologies)

I am looking at building a system using this bundle from aria.co.uk

• Intel® Core™ i3-540 Overclocked @ 4.20GHz - Dual Core CPU
• 4GB Mushkin Silverline 1333MHz 9-9-9-24
• MSI H55M-ED55 Micro-ATX Motherboard
• Coolermaster Hyper TX3 CPU Cooler
• Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
• Pre-Assembled & Tested
• 1 Years Warranty
Gladiator Core i3 540 Pre-Built Overclocked Bundle - Aria PC

and putting it in a Xigmatek Asgard case
Xigmatek Asgard Pure Black Edition Gaming Case - Aria Technology

Now will I have sufficient cooling from the Hyper TX3 CPU cooler and from the Xigmatek Asgard case with added rear and side fans for the 4.2 Ghz overclock to stay cool?

The intended use of this system is to run World of warcraft at ultra settings whilst also having google chrome open and windows media player.

Thanks for any help or feedback.

Einholt


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes that heat sink should be sufficient


----------

